# Ist ein Leben ohne Computer möglich?



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85689


> Die Antwort wollen sie in einem weltumspannenden Versuch – so der unbescheidene Selbstanspruch – im Rahmen eines "Shutdown Day" finden. Am 24. März sollen möglichst viele Nutzer ihre Computer abschalten und herausfinden, ob sie 24 Stunden lang ohne den Rechner überleben können. Die Teilnehmer sollen sich mit Namen und E-Mail-Adresse registrieren und angeben, was sie an diesem Tag zu tun planen. Aus der Aktionswebsite ist ersichtlich, dass sich bisher angeblich rund 10.000 Internetnutzer zur Teilnahme entschlossen haben, etwa 1600 könnten nicht mitmachen.


hier mal ganz unverbindlich und ohne Namen und E-Mail-Adresse


----------



## drboe (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ist ein Leben ohne Computer möglich?*

Kleinteilige Versuche sagen doch nichts aus. Think Big! Ein realistischer Test erprobt daher nicht weniger als die computer-lose Welt. Keine Autoproduktion, keine Milch, keine Tageszeitung. Der Renten- oder Steuerbescheid wäre noch mehr daneben, Gehalt oder Stütze könnte nicht überwiesen werden, man müßte Karten, Domino oder - richtig fies - Malefiz spielen; den Arsch vom Sessel heben und ins Nachbarbüro gehen, weil Mail ist nicht. Mit Chance kommt man so wieder einmal ins Gespräch. Die Innenminister müßten völlig andere Bedrohungshirngespinste entwickeln. Das Schlimmste aber: die Ausrede "Der Computer ist eben abgestürzt" entfällt. 

M. Boettcher


----------

